# .



## CristelleNicole (Nov 25, 2010)

.


----------



## LC (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess it depends on what type of liner you use...is it a pencil? a liquid? or a gel? Liquid for me is the trickiest. using a pencil, for the left eye, i hold the pencil under their eye with the tip upward with my right hand (im irght handed), and cross my left hand over to hold their eye taut and just follow the lash line...i tell my clients to "look at me" about 3 times while i'm doing it, i pull the liner away first of course. but having the person look at you frequently as your doing it will give you a better idea of how it's looking. sometimes you can put a liner on someone with their eye shut, and at the end they open it and it looks totally different

  	goodluck..


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 27, 2010)

I've actually found eyeliner to be a lot easier to apply than falsies. Falsies are DEATH to apply on others, especially MAC's 44s. The band is so thick, and people blink ALL the time, making it so difficult for the glue to set. 

  	Here are some tips for different applications though:
  	Liquid: Make a dotted line. A lot of people find it difficult to put liquid liner on themselves even, and making a dotted line makes it simple to let you know where to well... Connect the dots (pardon the pun). If you want a cat-like look on the ends of the eyes, all you need to do is a simple flick outwards, and it'll give you that wonderful cat-like effect.

  	Cream liner w/ Brush: The most painful kind for people in existence typically, but that depends on the brush and how you apply it. I use Cream Liner brush #9 by Smashbox, because the bristles are typically nicer on peoples skin. Get a nice big chunk of cream liner on the brush (this will be nice because you won't have to mash it on the person's eye), and gently slide on an angle across the eye. I would stay away from using the square part of the blush unless you're blending out in a smokey eye, because the blunt bristles are very abrasive on the skin.

  	Pencil: ALWAYS use on an angle, and ALWAYS sharpen before you use. The blunter the pencil is, the more pressure you have to apply on the eye for it to work. Use the side part of the pencil and gently brush your way along. Pencils are usually best for a smokey eye because they're not really expected to be ideal for staying power, and love to be smudged.

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## kippeydale (Nov 27, 2010)

Gently push up just under the person's eyebrow.  This will expose the part of the eyelid closest to the lash line making it a lot easier to create a clean, exact line as the pencil, brush, etc will follow the contour of the lid.  This makes applying eyeliner on "older" eyelids easier and creates much better results on lids of all ages. One of Lancome's traveling pro artists taught me this one day during a training and I no longer had to dread that part of the makeover!


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## LC (Nov 29, 2010)

CristelleNicole said:


> Especially when applying shadow to others (and sometimes myself) how to avoid or clean up dust falling on cheeks and messing up foundation (usually applied first..) or eyelashes? sometimes light colors get stuck in eyelashes and its hard to clean up the look so that if I use a dark eyeliner, its not a problem.


  	i avoid this problem simply by doing the eyeshadow before the foundation...if it falls on the cheeks, no biggie, just wipe it off, then do your foundation for a super clean look. I don't have the problem with the dust on the lashes because i always put mascara on the top and bottom of the lashes to clean it up. there are little fan brushes you can use to apply mascara that makes it easy to get the tops of the lashes


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------

